# Volunteer work at local hospital?



## SC Bird (Jun 7, 2007)

Just curious as to ya'lls opinion on this.

As some of you know, I am going to be entering EMT school in August.  I am very anxious to get some hands on experience.  A woman going into the same EMT program told me about volunteer work at the local hospitals.  She has been doing it for a while.  She does volunteer work in the ER...which I would love to do.

Now I know that this won't get me into actually treating any patients, but I would love some personal experience watching doctors/EMS interact with patients in the ER.  I feel as though I could benefit from this volunteer work...and as far as I am concerned, you can never have enough experience...what do ya'll think?  Should I do it??

-Matt


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 7, 2007)

Depends on what your objective is. Volunteers sometimes are not allowed to intervene or observe patient care for privacy issues. 

If you are pre-med or similar, then I suggest to check into working as a tech., or possibility in a lab phleb program or something similar. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## SC Bird (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  This was recommended to me by another student who's going into EMS with me in August.  I am not sure exactly what the volunteer work entails.  I will ask her about it and then get back to ya'll.

-Matt


----------



## medicdan (Jun 8, 2007)

I think ER volunteering is great, but it may not be what you want. At most hospitals, ERVs (as they are called), deal with everything linen-- bedsheets etc, and not much else. Some hospitals lets ERVs transport patients to/from X-ray, etc., but even that opens the hospital up to liability. I reccomend you look into ER Tech jobs-- although some may ask you to have your EMT card already.


----------



## SC Bird (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice...

-Matt


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 11, 2007)

Some hospitals do hire EMTs to work in the ER or other depts so that is something you may want to look into cuz when you are a volunteer at a hospital I dont think you get paid for it.


----------

